# He's one and he was an angel!



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Today is Clyde's first birthday! Can't believe I survived but believe it or not there are days I had that little guy back!

Secondly, I went on his first camping trip and he was FANTASTIC!!!!!!! I think it helped that I took him to doggy daycare for 8 hours the day that we headed out of town but the whole weekend he was my dream dog! He swam for the first time and did great on all the hiking trails. Never barked, did not get tangled to many times and was really well mannered. I look forward to many years of camping with my little boy!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome news doglover.
Happy birthday Clyde, here's to many more years of camping and being an all around great V.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Doglover, I have so enjoyed your posts about Clyde. What a special little guy he is.

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Way to go. You've worked very hard to get to this point. I see many good camping trips in the future. 

Very Cool! 8)


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
HERES TO MANY MORE ADVENTURES FOR BOTH OF YOU X


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like you had a fantastic weekend ;D that's great. I'm sure in another year you won't even remember how naughty he could be.

Happy Birthday to your red angel!


----------

